# Teabone Gold



## teabone (Dec 30, 2007)

Teabones Gold


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 30, 2007)

Great nugget Teabone!

You've been busy. 

Where did you get all the gold from?

What process did you use to get it?

Steve


----------



## teabone (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for fixing link , I'm still learning this computer and posting pictures . Maybe someday I'll get the hang of it . The majority of the gold came from older processors and many,many pounds of circuit board fingers . I almost always use aqua regia and just keep melting the buttons into one . This button is the accumilation over a two year span.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 30, 2007)

500 Grams ? Did i read that right. Niceeeeeeee. :wink:


----------



## teabone (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes , its a heavy load !! I had about 2.2 troy ounces that I sold to Albar last week . It sold for a little over 1700 bucks . With the price of gold just going up and up I think I'll hang on to this big boy for a while !!!


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 30, 2007)

Gold by april 2008 = $ 925.00


----------



## teabone (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes , I hope thats true , and possibly hit a thousand or more soon after !!!


----------

